# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Barbuda, March 2012

## markantigua

My girlfriend was visiting me in Antigua at the end of March, so we hopped over to Barbuda for the day for her birthday. Hired a car and hit a few beaches then had a lobster lunch at Uncle Roddy's. Some photos for you.

Flying into Barbuda, the former Beach House at Palmetto Point. Now sadly closed down.



Our 9 seater plane.



On the lagoon in Barbuda, the new fisheries in the distance.



The beach at Low Bay with the Lighthouse Bay Hotel in the distance. The beach runs for around 12 miles in total.



Low Bay looking down the beach the other way.



From Low Bay we went back across the lagoon then we drove up to Two Foot Bay a national park area on the Atlantic side of Barbuda.



Two Foot Bay, the beach.







More to follow.

----------


## markantigua

Made our way to River Beach and stopped for a couple of cold ones at ......

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks for these beautiful pictures Mark.  It looks like you had the place to yourselves!  Have never visited this little island but these photos sure make it tempting.

----------


## markantigua

Thanks NH Di. Very rare you see many people in Barbuda at any time. Have a few more to post later today.

----------


## markantigua

Moving on from River Beach, we ended up at Coral Group Beach home of Uncle Roddy's Beach Bar & Grill, next door is Barbuda Cottages. Link below.

http://uncleroddys.com/











Lobster on the grill and on the plate.





Barbuda airport in all it's glory.



A couple of views of Coco Point from the plane.

----------


## NHDiane

Can you get a direct from SXM?? How are accommodations on the isle?

----------


## markantigua

Hi NH Diane. No flights from SXM only private charters, Just direct flights form Antigua or private charters by plane boat or helicopter.There is a ferry service from Antigua too.


http://www.beautifulbarbuda.com/beta/about-us.php


http://www.barbudaful.net/index.html


As for hotels, there are only 2, The Lighthouse and Coco Point.

http://www.lighthousebarbuda.com/lhbdev/

http://cocopoint.com/

There are also a few guest houses in the sleepy capital of Codrignton.

I tend to stay at North Beach Cottages (wonderful)

http://barbudanorthbeach.com/

I would like to try Barbuda Cottages sometime, I had a look around the place when I was there in March, and was really impressed.

http://barbudacottages.com/index2.php

Hope that helps.

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks Mark!

----------


## BBT

Are there not flights from PR?

----------


## markantigua

No, just what was stated above or private charters

----------


## Peter NJ

I would think SXM to Antigua would be easy.Pics look great.Kinda looks like Anegada.

----------


## markantigua

Plenty of Liat flights from SXM to ANU, 4 or 5 a day. 2 I think are non stop, the rest via St. Kitts. The problem is the connection ANU to BBQ yes BBQ for Barbuda on SVG Airlines and where to stay in Barbuda as well.

----------

